# Anyone else despise NATO straps?.



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Gents ( and maybe the occasional lady),

I have tried the NATO thing. I don't get it. Every watch looks unsupported, the straps are too flimsy, they feel unbalanced, etc etc

Someone tell me how I am wrong please!


----------



## ehutch01 (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, I don't agree. I don't wear NATO all the time but think they are a fun change-of-pace, especially in the summer. They're comfortable and not flimsy at all; in fact your watch is probably safer on a nato than almost anything else, since if one spring bar breaks your watch will still stay on. 

And since you can get pretty good ones at about $12 a pop, you can pretty much get as many/whatever color you might wish. 

But to each their own.


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

There are a couple of watches that look ok with them, but I'm generally not a fan of them either. I tried them and they are just sitting in a drawer now. At least they weren't an expensive thing to try.....

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gt0279a (May 18, 2009)

Natos are awesome. Just have to find the right quality ones that have some stiffness to the nylon / leather and they can feel more substantial and sustain a heavy watch. Zulus are another option that use a heavier/thicker nylon.


----------



## bremersm (Jan 3, 2011)

I am not a fan of them either. They always feel like they are going to slip off my wrist and in my opinion make the watch look cheap.


----------



## f308gt4 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know if I'd say I despise them, but they are definitely not for me. 

First of all, I love watches with display backs (I paid buko bucks for that movement, I want to see it occasionally), and a NATO strap obscures that lovely view of the movement. 

Also, at least in the NATO's that I've seen, after getting wet, the strap remains wet for at least a couple hours. I don't like that wet strap feeling on my wrist. 

My preference is generally for rubber straps. Although, on the PO, I find myself wearing it more and more with the OEM bracelet.


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, I dislike them. They look cool color coded and matched to some watches, and some are comfortable, but only with a light watch. Otherwise the heavy case flops around unless you tighten it...but that gets uncomfortable. Tried it and didn't like it, felt and made the watch look cheap. Not to mention they start to smell after awhile in Texas summers, even with washing.

Putting a NATO strap on an expensive watch is like putting hub caps on a luxury car.


----------



## hlbrem (Jan 11, 2012)

sorry but i find them very ugly. they doesnt match the luxury watches at all, the material doesnt match, the look doesnt match etc. i dont understand why so many people change the expensive beautiful strap or bracelet for those Natos...


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

I like them on thinner/lighter divers. I think they look great on a Submariner.


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

Vlciudoli said:


> Gents ( and maybe the occasional lady),
> 
> I have tried the NATO thing. I don't get it. Every watch looks unsupported, the straps are too flimsy, they feel unbalanced, etc etc
> 
> Someone tell me how I am wrong please!


Then you won't like my SM300 in its daily dress state see below link I think it looks cool- more of a personal statement really 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/vintage-seamaster-300-just-arrived-wow-899848-2.html

Actually I still have my original issue one from 27 years ago as you can see it literally has lasted a lifetime is strong washed easily in the old washing machine. NATO GREY is not the best colour but still look cool and you can now get almost any colour. Lastly on tour in foreign climes or in the summer it has been better because its easily adjusted if you swell in heat unlike and metal bracelet. I usually switch to this in the summer and switch back in the autumn prolongs the the original bracelet life span as well.

Not for every watch granted but one of the best strongest and long lasting I have ever had. A classic for that military look which seems to have been popular for the last decade with the younger generation and wannabes. Cheap to purchase too

So I guess I am in a minority here 

Cheers


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

I agree with most people that posted before me - I am not a fan either. Buying a nice watch and putting it on a NATO is sacrilege for me, really cheapens the look. 

I know that they were historically matched to some nice pieces - Rolex and Omega in their use in the army, but I just don't like the look and don't think anyone is buying a Rolex or Omega nowadays to go to war, we have G-shocks for that (which coincidentally I'm not a fan of either). 

Perhaps the only exception I would make is on a very cheap beater - like a 40 gram $30 Casio.


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

I feel Natos look horrible on a Rolex Sub. I love my Rolex Sub ceramic 114060's original bracelet. I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

You have to match the watch to the strap. You cannot put a big heavy watch on a thin nato.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I find Nato's too think and I especially don't like them on heavier watches. I much prefer a Maratac elite or a GasGasBones strap.


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I agree with most people that posted before me - I am not a fan either. Buying a nice watch and putting it on a NATO is sacrilege for me, really cheapens the look.
> 
> I know that they were historically matched to some nice pieces - Rolex and Omega in their use in the army, but I just don't like the look and don't think anyone is buying a Rolex or Omega nowadays to go to war, we have G-shocks for that (which coincidentally I'm not a fan of either).
> 
> Perhaps the only exception I would make is on a very cheap beater - like a 40 gram $30 Casio.


Sod that I would much rather have had my trusted PO on my wrist than some cheap crap that's why you buy such a tough watch to use it not just look at it  (excuse the pun)

Still looks great after a service when you get back. Such watches are build to be used abused and last a lifetime so needs a good strap to match!

Cheers


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Some bracelets are nice but overall boring and obscure the beauty of a watch. I think not only do NATOs feel better but with the right color they bring out the design of the watch case and face more. With a bracelet it hides the curves of lugs etc. As for people saying they are cheap a piece of leather cost a few bucks its not some exotic material. And yes I have custom leather straps for some watches as well.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Undersköterskan (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, I love them. I always carry my watches with NATO-straps. It's so secure and comfortable. And the differences in color makes them very versatile. Not to mention they're cheap, easy to clean and replace and looks great ! 

Regards
Undersköterskan


----------



## Sub4 (May 5, 2009)

I like them, it offers variety to the look of a watch you like. BUT, I strongly dislike the sweat build-up and the stink that ensues after wearing Nato for some time. It's BAD BO!


----------



## johnr41a (May 28, 2013)

If your watch feels unsupported and flimsy on a nato then you must be doing something wrong. Although, I can't for the life of me think of how someone can actually put a nato on a watch incorrectly. :think:

Your watch is safer on a nato than your oem bracelet.

I think divers on natos look great, but it's obviously a personal preference...I think those shark mesh bracelets are the most hideous things you can ruin a watch with.


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

Undersköterskan said:


> Well, I love them. I always carry my watches with NATO-straps. It's so secure and comfortable. And the differences in color makes them very versatile. Not to mention they're cheap, easy to clean and replace and looks great !
> 
> Regards
> Undersköterskan
> ...


And I thought my collection was extreme - all kudos to you! 
How do you choose each morning flip a coin? 

Respect!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Baz44 said:


> Sod that I would much rather have had my trusted PO on my wrist than some cheap crap that's why you buy such a tough watch to use it not just look at it  (excuse the pun)
> 
> Still looks great after a service when you get back. Such watches are build to be used abused and last a lifetime so needs a good strap to match!
> 
> Cheers


I guess you are right, I haven't really considered fighting somewhere for months at a time and not being able to enjoy my watch. But for regular people I don't think that's an issue and I think most soldiers probably don't wear a nice watch while on the battlefield (I could be wrong about that).

I'd rather wear my nice watch on a nice strap or bracelet day after day and when I go somewhere where there's a high chance that I'll lose or damage a watch I'd rather take a super cheap one (I don't know if you saw the thread about the guy who dropped his favorite Rolex in a lake).


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I guess you are right, I haven't really considered fighting somewhere for months at a time and not being able to enjoy my watch. But for regular people I don't think that's an issue and I think most soldiers probably don't wear a nice watch while on the battlefield (I could be wrong about that).
> 
> I'd rather wear my nice watch on a nice strap or bracelet day after day and when I go somewhere where there's a high chance that I'll lose or damage a watch I'd rather take a super cheap one (I don't know if you saw the thread about the guy who dropped his favorite Rolex in a lake).


Quality comes at a price and you cannot take them with you so may as well use them while you can!

Lost his Rolex in a lake - Obviously wasn't on a NATO 

Cheers


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just thought of another analogy for NATO straps:

It's like wearing a nylon webbing belt with your black slacks...NO.


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

whiterabbit05 said:


> Just thought of another analogy for NATO straps:
> 
> It's like wearing a nylon webbing belt with your black slacks...NO.


Why is that a fashion faux pas?


----------



## 6omega (Feb 20, 2013)

gt0279a said:


> View attachment 1191044


Not a fan of NATOs either, but that match with the tudor is very nice.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Not all NATO straps are created equally. This one is soft, smooth and extremely comfy especially in the summer heat. I probably prefer my bracelets but in the summer heat I really don't like wearing steel wrapped around my wrists. Out of all other options rubber, leather, etc I find these straps the most breathable and comfortable in the heat. I don't have a problem with anyone that doesn't like it as I find it very liberating to take my Omega or Rolex and put it on a cheap, fun, comfy, funky looking strap because I like it. When you find one strap thats color coded to your watch and looks like it was meant to be an accessory to your specific watch, its even more fun.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

I think they are a temporary trend in most watch types unless you are talking of divers. I was not a fan in the beginning and still think some designs just look ridiculous but...in the summer time and specially on vacations, again, on a three hander diver they sure are comfortable and at least you don´t worry about damaging the bracelet/leather or loosing the watch.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I enjoy the zulu strap occasionally, it's fun and feels substantial enough with my hefty SMP chrono.







However, I do prefer the bond bracelet overall.


----------



## Psi (Jun 11, 2013)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

For me they work on some models better than others, I have seen a fair few I think work quite nicely indeed, but others I really wouldn't agree with. I think rugged watches generally look quite good with them, although I am more of a fan of OEM straps and bracelets, as usually they continue the flow of the watch look. I do agree they make the watch seem less valuable looking at a glance, which could well be an advantage on occasion!

I also agree the comment re the shark mesh straps, I have yet to see a picture of one of those I actually like - I think that is a design flowing through thing for me too, all the pictures I have seen there is a full stop (period) between the watch and the strap in my eyes.

But each to their own, I certainly wouldn't want someone to stop wearing something they liked based on opinions of others! If it works for you, do it!


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

Psi said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> For me they work on some models better than others, I have seen a fair few I think work quite nicely indeed, but others I really wouldn't agree with. I think rugged watches generally look quite good with them, although I am more of a fan of OEM straps and bracelets, as usually they continue the flow of the watch look. I do agree they make the watch seem less valuable looking at a glance, which could well be an advantage on occasion!
> 
> ...


Then I am afraid you have not see the right watch on the right mesh - check this out beautiful


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

gt0279a said:


> Natos are awesome. Just have to find the right quality ones that have some stiffness to the nylon / leather and they can feel more substantial and sustain a heavy watch. Zulus are another option that use a heavier/thicker nylon.
> 
> View attachment 1191042
> View attachment 1191043
> ...


That SMP on brown looks reeeeealy good. I weary Speedy on black and find it extremely comfy and secure. It's pretty much the exact opposite of flimsy if you find the proper strap hole.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

I've almost bought a mesh a few times but I can't bring myself to do it - I just don't care for the look. As for a NATO making a watch look cheap, I don't really care. I wear my watches for me, not anyone else. I personally love NATO straps, good ones are supremely comfortable.


----------



## emlu (Jan 1, 2009)

I love NATO straps...wear them on my speedy and smp. They are very comfortable and versatile. Although, I like leather straps best, I think so many watches look great on NATO straps of all colors. That said, I do understand those who do not like the idea of an expensive watch on an inexpensive nylon strap. To each his own...


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

I love NATO straps. They don't look good on every type of watch, but on a dive or military styled watch (that's not overly thick) they work wonderfully. I like them on my SM300, but not on my Planet Ocean. 
A grey NATO strap on a Speedmaster puts you in Mission Control in Houston, Texas, circa 1969. Nice.










There are cheap and nasty NATO straps out there which feel a little too flimsy for my liking, but I've bought a few nice ones that have served me very well over the years. 
And I don't buy the analogy about luxury watches and cheap nylon straps. The term "luxury watch" is bandied about by watch companies and snooty wristwatch magazines to disguise the fact that we are all just buying an expensive wristwatch. 
If I'm at a hardware store and looking a cordless drill that costs $150 and one that costs $450, I don't expect that the more expensive one is a "luxury drill".










Just my humble op.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Personally, I love them and will definitely be popping my new to me Speedy Pro on one during summer.

I pretty much exclusively wore my Sea Dweller on Nato, suited it brilliantly in my opinion though I know many others disagreed, To each their own


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

I think that canvas is a legitimate band material, that some of the Nato-style bands are attractive, and I appreciate somewhat the security if you loose a springbar (I haven't and don't expect to). What I am not a fan of is the Nato-style hardware and the resultant bulk on the offside.

The only time I wear a Nato is on my Casio Pathfinder when I'm snowshoeing and wearing it outside my parka.


----------



## bryan123456 (May 25, 2013)

It's all a question of personal tastes, aesthetics and practicality. I have all sorts of straps and bands and the great thing about Nato is that you can put them in the zip pocket of something and throw them in the washing machine. Another benefit is that you can easily acquire a range of colourways - so if you have some esoteric Russian dial, a matching strap with a Nato is often easiest. I have no beef with Nato's whatsoever; what I dislike is watch bracelets that are heavier than the watch and try to drag it around, particularly if you're wearing it loose in the summer to allow for swelling. This drives me nuts: it isn't a problem you get with Natos though, is it?


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

This is a good debate! I just bought a leather NATO to go with my Vostok Amphibia. It's a toolish, chunky watch and I don't plan to do any diving with it -- but still enjoy its quirkiness. I think a NATO will complement it well. One thing I like about NATOs, especially with Shell Cordovan, is that the wrist touches nothing except leather. Bunds are nice too. In general though, I prefer more standard leather straps with deployment buckles.


----------



## boywondergq1 (Feb 7, 2011)

johnr41a said:


> I think those shark mesh bracelets are the most hideous things you can ruin a watch with.


Boooo :-(


----------



## johnr41a (May 28, 2013)

Saxon007 said:


> I've almost bought a mesh a few times but I can't bring myself to do it - I just don't care for the look. As for a NATO making a watch look cheap, I don't really care. I wear my watches for me, not anyone else. I personally love NATO straps, good ones are supremely comfortable.


Love it! Those look absolutely beautiful.|>


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Not a fan of NATO straps.

And there is something about guys who comment on how lovely all the different colors are and how they match them to their watch that turns me off to NATOs even more (not that there's anything with that...) 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

progman2000 said:


> Not a fan of NATO straps.
> 
> And there is something about guys who comment on how lovely all the different colors are and how they match them to their watch that turns me off to NATOs even more (not that there's anything with that...)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2












Well then, cheers!


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*nato's....NO.... 5 ring Zulu's.... Yes*


----------



## johnr41a (May 28, 2013)

progman2000 said:


> Not a fan of NATO straps.
> 
> And there is something about guys who comment on how lovely all the different colors are and how they match them to their watch that turns me off to NATOs even more (not that there's anything with that...)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Hmmm...someone needs to google "psychological projection." ;-)


----------



## Molon Labe (Apr 7, 2013)

I love natos, I'll put any watch I have on one. 

I'm OK with having a nice car with hub caps, sorta like driving a luxury and not being a pretentious dildo.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

There is nothing better than a NATO or Zulu on a hot summer day. Bracelets become vice grips and and rubber gets sticky. NATO in the summer for me. They're soft and comfortable, stretch, and are easy to swap out. No need for spring bar tools etc. The other thing I love about Natos is that you don't have to worry about banging up your nice bracelet etc. They're casual yes, and not for everyone, but they do have their place. Maybe not in the office, but for casual wear, absolutely.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Baz44 said:


> *Lost his Rolex in a lake - Obviously wasn't on a NATO
> *


Y'all naysayer - you WILL know when it happens, and you survive to tell the story.
I once almost lost my Glycine Strat: Not a Rolex, but I loved it dearly, and still do. In fact, even more.

I was standing in the bathroom (tiled floor). And it happened.

Once one of the spring-bars broke, and the bracelet went limp immediately, like a Matrix warrior who got unplugged.
And the watch went afallin' - survived only because my foot cushioned the fall.

Now, I tend to use NATOs (leather) more often, and more often on my BETTER watches.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Vlciudoli said:


> Gents ( and maybe the occasional lady),
> 
> I have tried the NATO thing. I don't get it. Every watch looks unsupported, the straps are too flimsy, they feel unbalanced, etc etc
> 
> Someone tell me how I am wrong please!


You're not wrong. I find most NATOs to be too thin and flimsy, and way too light compared to the weight of the watch.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

scooby said:


> There is nothing better than a NATO or Zulu on a hot summer day.


Yes there is - mesh.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, it is what it is..a piece of sonic welded nylon.

They are great for sport activity, double protection against lugs bar failure, lightweight, breathable, hugs your wrist, washable and you don't have to worry about banging around.

Those performance benefits are there but if you don't like the look that's another issue. On the nato you are suppose to wear it tighter than you would with a leather or bracelet, this action minimize the movement(filmy-ness).


I love nato on my sport/diver but not for the dress watch obviously(snow tires on sports car/R Compound tire on a camry)

but again, this is a hobby, you should have your preference


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

A few years ago my objection to natos was how cheap they looked. How could anyone put an expensive watch on a $20 strip of nylon, I wondered. Then I bought a couple.

If security is a concern - and I think it is much more of a concern for divers (the going-underwater kind, not desk divers ;-)) - you likely cannot find a better solution than a NATO (or Zulu). However, I've seen really good tethers used to secure regular bracelets underwater, and - because I'm a bracelet guy - I prefer these for security on a dive.

My continuing objection to NATOs is aesthetic ... I just can't warm up to that folded look on the wrist. It reminds me too much of the _mawashis_ that sumo wrestlers wear. :-d


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

iinsic said:


> It reminds me too much of the _mawashis_ that sumo wrestlers wear. :-d


Haha. I like that comparison. Now I'll think of sumo wrestlers every time I see a NATO. Oh boy


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

I love a NATO, especially a shell cordovan leather one.

For me in general, they suit vintage pieces really well.

Too each their own.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Iliyan said:


> I guess you are right, I haven't really considered fighting somewhere for months at a time and not being able to enjoy my watch. But for regular people I don't think that's an issue and I think most soldiers probably don't wear a nice watch while on the battlefield (I could be wrong about that).
> 
> I'd rather wear my nice watch on a nice strap or bracelet day after day and when I go somewhere where there's a high chance that I'll lose or damage a watch I'd rather take a super cheap one (I don't know if you saw the thread about the guy who dropped his favorite Rolex in a lake).


This is definitely an argument FOR 'natos' (why don't people call them G10 straps?)

I'm amazed people spend so much time venting their anger against straps that they are not being forced to wear. I like them; I also like nice leather straps. I don't much care for bracelets. They are expensive, noisy, they scratch, they have more areas if weakness than any other type of strap, they hide the shape if the lugs, they make a nice watch look too fussy and blingy in my opinion. This is just my opinion though. I still think others should be entitled to wear bracelets if they wish.

If our friend on the lake had been wearing a G10 strap instead of a bracelet, he would still have his $6,500 watch. There is no doubt about this. Do you think he wishes he had put his watch on a G10 that day? Well, you'd have to ask him, but I know what my reply would be.

I find it strange that people buy watches that are considered almost indestructible, and then leave them 'secured' by flimsy springs. No, not strange, that's unfair. But it is definitely odd that they would criticise others for keeping their investment more secure, on a strap that pleases them, and threatens the complainant in no way at all.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

gt0279a said:


> Natos are awesome. Just have to find the right quality ones that have some stiffness to the nylon / leather and they can feel more substantial and sustain a heavy watch. Zulus are another option that use a heavier/thicker nylon.
> 
> View attachment 1191042
> View attachment 1191043
> ...


Wow. What'd you do to your PO? Those hands are all wrong. Sorry.


----------



## Artistmike (Feb 11, 2006)

NATO straps are designed as a functional item and perform that function well, they provide a level of security in tough outdoor situations that just doesn't exist with any other method of carrying a watch around, which presumably is why even G shocks provide a similar method of attaching a watch with some of their straps. Besides, on military style watches they just look right ..:-!


----------



## Haddock (Jul 25, 2012)

I wouldn't go as far as to state that I despise Nato straps. I feel that it depends on the watch. And as others have said, it can cheapen the look of a watch. For some reason I find a Speedmaster on a Nato better looking than on a PO. 

@Artistmike: on your Dynamic for instance I think it looks great!


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

I actually only liked subtle military (ish) colours until I saw the below. Purple being my favourite colour and having the watch already just set me off searching


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

damo_t said:


> I love a NATO, especially a shell cordovan leather one.
> 
> For me in general, they suit vintage pieces really well.
> 
> Too each their own.


Never considered leather but actually looks rather classy - I like it


----------



## Dale Vito (Apr 6, 2006)

I love em....


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

I wouldn't say I despise them, I just don't see the attraction.
In my opinion, they just cheapen the look of the watch. :-(


----------



## Subwoofer (Aug 14, 2013)

f308gt4 said:


> I don't know if I'd say I despise them, but they are definitely not for me.
> 
> First of all, I love watches with display backs (I paid buko bucks for that movement, I want to see it occasionally), and a NATO strap obscures that lovely view of the movement.
> 
> ...


You have summed up my feeling exactly, especially the fact the strap stays wet for so long.


----------



## jimmer42 (Feb 18, 2011)

Perfect for summer hot weather use. I also use a NATO for active sports. when out road riding my PO is always on the NATO because its light, comfortable and reassuringly secure.

I don't get the 'it makes the watch look cheap' thing. I bought the watch for me and don't need anyone else to know its an expensive watch, I know it's a good quality piece and that's all that matters


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

brummyjon said:


> If our friend on the lake had been wearing a G10 strap instead of a bracelet, he would still have his $6,500 watch. There is no doubt about this. Do you think he wishes he had put his watch on a G10 that day? Well, you'd have to ask him, but I know what my reply would be.


I agree with you, actually my first thought was that if you'll be taking your nice watch on a fishing trip at least put it on a NATO.

Despite my personal opinion on the aesthetics of NATOs on most watches, they are certainly very functional and by far the most secure option. I liked a lot of the pictures that were posted here, but for the majority of my watches I wouldn't use a NATO. I do have one watch that's on a NATO - my beater, I think it's an excellent and secure strap for that watch.

And I guess I'm different than most people, I baby my watches too much and don't take them to places where they might get damaged, I have a disposable beater for that (I would probably miss the NATO more than the watch). When I hear boat or battlefield, my first thought is beater, not Rolex or PO. On the other hand, I totally get that we have these watches to enjoy them as much as we can, but my OCD will prevent me in those situations.

I did enjoy the pictures that were posted so far, keep them coming


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Dixan said:


> Wow. What'd you do to your PO? Those hands are all wrong. Sorry.


Kevin, I'm surprised you haven't seen this watch before in the WRUW threads. It's actually a modded 2254.50 with the PO 2500 bezel (and I think this watch also has the PO crystal). I'm not a fan normally of mods, but I've always been super impressed with this one.


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

iinsic said:


> Kevin, I'm surprised you haven't seen this watch before in the WRUW threads. It's actually a modded 2254.50 with the PO 2500 bezel (and I think this watch also has the PO crystal). I'm not a fan normally of mods, but I've always been super impressed with this one.


Good spot i never even noticed that but I also think that is a PO case as well. I was going/ wondering about doing the same to my franken electric blue SMP with a PO bezel. Now I have seen this I am almost sold on the idea. reaching for Otto on speed dial now 

Cheers


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Vlciudoli said:


> Gents ( and maybe the occasional lady),
> 
> I have tried the NATO thing. I don't get it. Every watch looks unsupported, the straps are too flimsy, they feel unbalanced, etc etc
> 
> Someone tell me how I am wrong please!


You're wrong


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes I do. And you did choose the right word - despise.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Baz44 said:


> Good spot i never even noticed that but I also think that is a PO case as well. I was going/ wondering about doing the same to my franken electric blue SMP with a PO bezel. Now I have seen this I am almost sold on the idea. reaching for Otto on speed dial now
> 
> Cheers


By jove, I believe you are correct. It appears to be a simple redial of a PO, with 2254 dial and hands. But I have seen the 2254-with-PO-bezel-and-crystal mod, and I prefer it. I've always liked the SMP design, but prefer the PO bezel over the scalloped bezel. The mod I referenced earlier addresses that, producing a very attractive hybrid. Of course, I also like the SMPc, so it is much easier to just buy one of those. ;-)


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

This seems like a real friendly thread with all kinds of fun posts. I will simply add that for over 10 years, I avoided and did not care for the look and feel of a NATO. Various vacations over the years along with the advantages and security have made me reconsider. I now enjoy the look and feel of NATO straps, and the variety that they bring to a kit. As much as anyone may like/dislike their form factor, the NATO's functionality around water or precarious environments is why these straps warrant their place in any serious watch collection. 

Some of my NATO straps look quite proper, and, garner the most compliments to that watch whilst worn public.


----------



## gt0279a (May 18, 2009)

Dixan said:


> Wow. What'd you do to your PO? Those hands are all wrong. Sorry.


I had Jack at IWW replace the Dial and Hands with a Non A/C Dial and the Vintage Seamaster 300 sword hands. I've had a lot of people inquire, so I will have to do a writeup once I have some time to take proper photos.


----------



## i.am.zed (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not a fan of NATO straps but not for the reasons most people list here. I actually like the looks of them on a SKX and other affordable divers (I must admit that IMHO, they look out of place on the more expensive divers seen here). My beef is that I can not tolerate how they retain sweat and/or water. In all honesty, I have the same issue with leather. I can not imagine using a strap that remains wet with sweat for 2-3 hours after some outdoor activity in the summer time. It only takes a few days before they start to smell. I understand you can wash nylon but why bother with something that would require this nightly chore.

Nope. I'm a bracelet guy. A quick rinse and I'm good to go.


----------



## Artistmike (Feb 11, 2006)

Vlciudoli said:


> I have tried the NATO thing. I don't get it. Every watch looks unsupported, the straps are too flimsy, they feel unbalanced, etc etc
> Someone tell me how I am wrong please!


There's a couple of other things I'd say ... NATO straps were designed for quite lightweight small watches so anything heavy may seem "unbalanced" on one. Also... there's a huge difference between a genuine NATO strap and some of the cheaper versions that one sees so often on a variety of watches these days.

Put a genuine NATO on a watch for which it's designed and you'll see the difference.....


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

gt0279a said:


> I had Jack at IWW replace the Dial and Hands with a Non A/C Dial and the Vintage Seamaster 300 sword hands. I've had a lot of people inquire, so I will have to do a writeup once I have some time to take proper photos.
> 
> View attachment 1191802


Actually I like this MOD please do complete with a write up when you get the chance. Interested if it was an easy straight swap of if anything had to be mofidied to make it all fit together. I think the only thing I would have done different is leave the PO secod had to add a dash of colour as I have seen SM300's with tipped second hands recently and it looked rather cool. I plan to do the opposite ad put my SMP into a PO case work in progress now I have seen yours!









Cheers 

P.S Apologies for going slightly off topic here!


----------



## gnuyork (Aug 3, 2010)

I really like NATOS, but they look inappropriate on certain watches (my opinion). Not a fan of them on watches like the AT or the Date Just, but I do like them on PO or a Sub, and most military or pilot style watches.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

i.am.zed said:


> I'm a bracelet guy. A quick rinse and I'm good to go.


Have you tried mesh? Much better ventilation and drying than a bracelet (and both are leagues ahead of clammy canvas/nylon - ick)


----------



## Hippocampus (Jan 7, 2007)

I can see how some people like them but they're not my thing, me being more inclined towards dressier pieces. And if a watch is even remotely dressy then I really think the Natos look bad on them... Vintage Subs/ SM300's and that sort of thing look fine but anything else just looks horribly unharmonious to my eye. I don't care for how you have to bundle up the excess on the end of the strap either, I know it's like that so it can be worn over a wetsuit or whatever but it just looks like a mess. 

But then I guess it's a band for people who love things where practicality comes before aesthetics, and I'm completely the opposite in pretty much all things in life


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Hippocampus said:


> But then I guess it's a band for *people who love things where practicality comes before aesthetics*, and I'm completely the opposite in pretty much all things in life


I am willing to bet, those people are in the minority around here.... or anywhere where people buy things for the sake of personal adornment and retinal pleasure of seeing some thing.
Watches rarely fall under "functional-only" category.

When people choose a strap - whatever the type - people spend a lot of effort to get the "right" look, whatever that may be for them.
You might be surprised to find how picky people get when choosing that "right" look for themselves (especially when it comes to watches)- no matter how unappealing it may be to others.

To wit: "military style" is a style. And style is an 'aesthetic' category.
As such, there is NO military style watch whose visual aspects are not enhanced with a NATO strap.... just like there is no Mexican dish that does not go well with salsa... or beer. :-D


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

spikeyadrian said:


> I wouldn't say I despise them, I just don't see the attraction.
> In my opinion, they just cheapen the look of the watch. :-(


Wow...was really surprised to see this thread. I can't tell you how many times I've had this exact topic run through my head while looking at daily WRUW posts. I really thought i was in the minority on how I felt but it seems like from the amount of posts on this thread I'm not as alone as I thought. The quote above is pretty much how I feel too. There are some solid color NATOS that I think look alright...black, brown, or grey..but for the most part the multi colored ones look like someone took a pretty ribbon...tied it to their watch..and then tied it to their wrist.

Someone in a previous post mentioned rubber getting sticky in hot weather...I'm not sure what kind or rubber straps they are running but I've never had that experience. Rubber is best in heat for me...no probs at all.

And I have to say...I agree with the other folks not really down with the mesh either...just WAY to blingy for my taste. I'm gonna stick with my leather, rubber and steel bracelets...and the occasional Maratac and call it a day. But hey..that's just me. :-!

-Shawn


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I am willing to bet, those people are in the minority around here.... or anywhere where people buy things for the sake of personal adornment and retinal pleasure of seeing some thing.
> Watches rarely fall under "functional-only" category.
> 
> When people choose a strap - whatever the type - people spend a lot of effort to get the "right" look, whatever that may be for them.
> ...


Absobloominlutely!


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm amazed at how many people talk about how stinky G10 straps are. Do these people walk down the stairs at home and have to change their shirts because they are too sweaty? Some people don't stink, so nor do their straps. I am quite active, I wear a G10 more often than not, and I rarely have to wring it out. Perhaps the answer is to wear it on your wrist, not under your armpit.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Dont mind the nato straps, prefer the bracelets over them though. For some reason, I can never get comfortable with them, maybe because the quality of the straps that I've used are just crappy or the watch that I strapped my nato on or my wrist is just too skinny (6.25"), I just dont know.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

brummyjon said:


> I'm amazed at how many people talk about how stinky G10 straps are. ...Perhaps the answer is to wear it on your wrist, not under your armpit.


Maybe the source of the problem is on their upper lip? :-D


----------



## Pascal S (Jul 15, 2006)

I quite enjoy wearing watches NATO straps occasionally, and on a sporty timepiece they don't look out of place in my opinion. As far as I'm concerned, I find them extremely comfortable when it's hot, and I haven't had problems with them stinking or getting gooey. Of course, this may come from the fact that I don't wear them all that often.

As far as aesthetics go I find them looking quite purposeful, but I understand that this is a matter of tastes...


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I am willing to bet, those people are in the minority around here.... or anywhere where people buy things for the sake of personal adornment and retinal pleasure of seeing some thing.
> Watches rarely fall under "functional-only" category.
> 
> When people choose a strap - whatever the type - people spend a lot of effort to get the "right" look, whatever that may be for them.
> ...


Deep fried Ice Cream isn't the best with Beer and salsa 

This is such a taste thing. I prefer Natos on almost every watch instead of what I consider horrid looking bracelets.

Natos are by far the most comfortable strap you can wear. Make most of the watches they are on POP in the visual department and I think make many watches that I normally wouldn't look twice at appealing. One of the best $10 enhancements you can do to a watch.

I love them.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Despise is a strong word. But ya I hate them too. I don't like the way the strap sits under the watch, just doesn't work for me. Great color choices though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

I like NATO straps but I feel watch and strap do not always match. You just have to try the NATO on the right watch that you like!


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Watermark said:


> This is such a taste thing. I prefer Natos on almost every watch instead of what I consider horrid looking bracelets.


Yes, I tend to agree with this. Most of my G10 straps are quite understated. No bright orange ones. They tend to make the watch head more prominent, unlike bracelets, that can often look like a big bangle with a face on it.

G10s let a beautiful watch show its beauty. (You may note I like the straps a lot, but I still struggle to call them 'natos').


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I will get more compliments wearing a cheap seiko with a NATO than any of my higher end watches with a bracelet or leather. In fact I have never gotten any compliments on any of my watches unless its wearing. Mesh or NATO. Girls Are especially drawn to the multi color natos. Not saying I care for attention my point is people seem to like the look of the natos more. Brings out of the watch a bracelet while i like them as we'll hides the watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

brummyjon said:


> Yes, I tend to agree with this. Most of my G10 straps are quite understated. No bright orange ones. They tend to make the watch head more prominent, unlike bracelets, that can often look like a big bangle with a face on it.
> 
> G10s let a beautiful watch show its beauty. (You may note I like the straps a lot, but I still struggle to call them 'natos').


So these are out the question then? I wear them when I am trying to blend in unnoticed


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Baz44 said:


> So these are out the question then? I wear them when I am trying to blend in unnoticed


For me probably, yes. But you go ahead and enjoy them..... 😃


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

Actually truth be told my preference is black they are a much more classy look the steel on the strap and watch case go well together

Cheers


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Watermark said:


> You're wrong


I asked you to tell me HOW.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

I tried them and I didn't like it :/


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes very true! Only compliments I ever got or even got my watches noticed was wearing it on natos.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

JPfeuffer said:


> Yes very true! Only compliments I ever got or even got my watches noticed was wearing it on natos.


That's because the crazy colors that get non wis to notice...

Short story... My Po has always flown under the radar versus my peers Rolex and panerais.

A couple of weeks ago I add this bad boy...

And now my colleagues are dying of envy and keep asking me to lend them my watch....

I admit it jumps out.. Yet is not a proper setup for work lol...

Then again a diver and suit ...


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I would love that strap on my polar white Explorer 2 wish I could find something like that in a 21mm


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Vakane said:


> That's because the crazy colors that get non wis to notice...
> 
> Short story... My Po has always flown under the radar versus my peers Rolex and panerais.
> 
> ...


Great strap what kind is it.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't despise them, but I do prefer a Zulu over a NATO.

Still, when the OEM strap on my Pulsar quartz diver got too faded, I could either spend money on a new one, or just slap a NATO onto it. I chose the NATO option since my Zulu was too thick to fit underneath the Pulsar's fat springbars.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

sdelcegno said:


> Great strap what kind is it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


It's the OEM for the orange bezel PO8500...

Paid 100 bucks for it :/

And THaT is probably the biggest advantage of NAToS... The price...


----------



## Molon Labe (Apr 7, 2013)

Flieger on nato.


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Vlciudoli said:


> I asked you to tell me HOW.


I was trying to be polite as I believe you are completely wrong. 

Natos make the Speedmaster an actual watch I would wear. 
Natos make the Coke or Pepsi Rolex the best looking watch in Rolex's line up.

Nato helps keep world peace.

Natos save those poor little stainless steel trees from getting cut down to make another bracelet. 
Natos can be changed in 13 seconds making any watch 10 different watches with just about $100 bucks.

Natos don't make watches look cheap by any stretch. They enhance the looks. They allow the watch to not be overshadowed by massive bracelets.

Watches shouldn't be weight bearing brutish monstrosities. Watches should barely be felt on.

This of course could be my opinion.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Watermark said:


> I was trying to be polite as I believe you are completely wrong.
> 
> Natos make the Speedmaster an actual watch I would wear.
> Natos make the Coke or Pepsi Rolex the best looking watch in Rolex's line up.
> ...


I disagree....

I think certain type of watches look better on NATOs....

But others just don't.

But then again you know what they say about opinions...


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Vakane said:


> I disagree....
> 
> I think certain type of watches look better on NATOs....
> 
> ...


Totally mine our correct .......others not so


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Baz44 said:


> Actually truth be told my preference is black they are a much more classy look the steel on the strap and watch case go well together
> 
> Cheers


Now THAT is a beautiful look.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Opinions are like ....ELBOWS.

Most of us have a couple, and they should be flexible.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Vlciudoli said:


> Opinions are like ....ELBOWS.
> 
> Most of us have a couple, and they should be flexible.


I like your pg13 version...


----------



## Potatotree (Mar 22, 2011)

Love NATOs personally. It's not a fad if something is time tested and proven. They just work, look cool, and provide a backup plan for a bad spring bar. Of course, they wouldn't be so popular if it weren't for Connery/Bond. They aren't elegant or expensive, although I'm surprised Omega hasn't come out with a 200$ branded NATO. This would potentially make them more appealing to some.

Oh I'm sorry, is this a haters only thread?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Potatotree said:


> Love NATOs personally. It's not a fad if something is time tested and proven. They just work, look cool, and provide a backup plan for a bad spring bar. Of course, they wouldn't be so popular if it weren't for Connery/Bond.


You mean the wildly popular misconception that Connery as Bond wore a Submariner _on a NATO strap_ in the film "Thunderball."

Thankfully, many WIS now know the truth. As awesome as Bond used to be back then, not even he was so good as to have worn a watch strap design that didn't exist yet.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> You mean the wildly popular misconception that Connery as Bond wore a Submariner in the film "Thunderball."
> 
> Thankfully, many WIS now know the truth. As awesome as Bond used to be back then, not even he was so good as to have worn a watch strap design that didn't exist yet.


He did wear a submariner, but not a G10 strap.

CWC - Junghans Max Bill - Seiko - Longines - Cartier


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

brummyjon said:


> He did wear a submariner, but not a G10 strap.


He also wore a Breitling dive chrono in the movie (ostensibly a Geiger counter), but it apparently did not inspire the consumptive masses quite so much as the Submariner. ;-)


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

iinsic said:


> He also wore a Breitling dive chrono in the movie (ostensibly a Geiger counter), but it apparently did not inspire the consumptive masses quite so much as the Submariner. ;-)


His blue terry towelling one piece top/shorts combo was thankfully similarly disregarded by the general public. Not certain that was Thunderball though. Definitely a Sean Connery film.

CWC - Junghans Max Bill - Seiko - Longines - Cartier


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

brummyjon said:


> His blue terry towelling one piece top/shorts combo was thankfully similarly disregarded by the general public. Not certain that was Thunderball though. Definitely a Sean Connery film.


Sadly, _*007*_ cologne and aftershave _were_ popular in the '60s, as they were readily available at the finest roadside stands and petrol stations. Christmas was not complete unless one received two or three bottles from one's cheap friends and relatives. ;-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

iinsic said:


> Sadly, _*007*_ cologne and aftershave _were_ popular in the '60s,
> as they were readily available at the *finest roadside stands and petrol stations*. Christmas was not complete unless one received two or three bottles from one's* cheap friends and relatives.* ;-)


But then, back in the 60's cheap friends were the finest people around, manning all the roadside stands and petrol stations.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

brummyjon said:


> His blue terry towelling one piece top/shorts combo was thankfully similarly disregarded by the general public. Not certain that was Thunderball though. Definitely a Sean Connery film.
> 
> CWC - Junghans Max Bill - Seiko - Longines - Cartier


That sartorial masterpiece was in Goldfinger, if memory serves.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Takemusu said:


> That sartorial masterpiece was in Goldfinger, if memory serves.


Thank you. I wonder why you don't see them any more?

CWC - Junghans Max Bill - Seiko - Longines - Cartier


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

The Fashion Police Act, 1970, prohibited any item that made you look a complete numpty.

Unfortunately, successive Governments have cut the Fashion Police budget so much that one still sees young men with their pants around their knees, large women in Lycra leggings and arty types in bow ties. 

Roll on the end of the recession so that these bastions of sartorial elegance are properly funded.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

brummyjon said:


> He did wear a submariner, but not a G10 strap.


Yup. Should have read "... on a NATO strap ..."

Will correct that. Thanks!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Takemusu said:


> That sartorial masterpiece was in Goldfinger, if memory serves.





brummyjon said:


> Thank you. I wonder why you don't see them any more?


What, Sartorial masterpieces? Goldfingers? Memories? Service?

Why, just the other day, I saw a man masterpiecing himself with a goldfinger, while sartorially memorizing the service he thought he was rendering the public.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> What, Sartorial masterpieces? Goldfingers? Memories? Service?
> 
> Why, just the other day, I saw a man masterpiecing himself with a goldfinger, while sartorially memorizing the service he thought he was rendering the public.


There should be laws against masterpiecing yourself in public.

CWC - Junghans Max Bill - Seiko - Longines - Cartier


----------



## Tvaxquivax (Oct 13, 2013)

I despise the metal bands, on sometimes, watches and people look good on them.. =/


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Vlciudoli said:


> Gents ( and maybe the occasional lady),
> 
> I have tried the NATO thing. I don't get it. Every watch looks unsupported, the straps are too flimsy, they feel unbalanced, etc etc
> 
> Someone tell me how I am wrong please!


How wrong you are!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

iinsic said:


> A few years ago my objection to natos was how cheap they looked. How could anyone put an expensive watch on a $20 strip of nylon, I wondered. Then I bought a couple.
> 
> If security is a concern - and I think it is much more of a concern for divers (the going-underwater kind, not desk divers ;-)) - you likely cannot find a better solution than a NATO (or Zulu). However, I've seen really good tethers used to secure regular bracelets underwater, and - because I'm a bracelet guy - I prefer these for security on a dive.
> 
> My continuing objection to NATOs is aesthetic ... I just can't warm up to that folded look on the wrist. It reminds me too much of the _mawashis_ that sumo wrestlers wear. :-d


My continuing objection, from another perspective:

*What the watch wearer sees:*








*What I see: :-d*


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^How can anybody desecrate a Rolex Sea Dweller in that manner? :-|


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I used to dislike NATO straps. I was wearing straps that were too thick and inflexible (technically Zulus and not NATOs) on watches that were too big and heavy (42-43mm on my 6" wrist). The result felt uncomfortable and unbalanced. 

I changed my mind about NATOs when I bought a J.Crew strap to go on a cheap, small Timex I had. The combination was very lightweight and comfortable. The J.Crew strap was very thin and flexible. It conformed well both to the case of the watch and on my wrist. I've since come to realize that the optimal NATO strap setup is one where the watch is not overly big and the strap is made of a material that isn't too thick or too rough.

I do think that NATOs get overused, especially on WUS, and certain NATO/watch combinations can really cheapen the look of a watch. But I find NATOs to be the most comfortable strap to wear in summer, especially when I'm going to be outside and sweating or getting wet. Nylon straps dry quickly and don't get sticky or trap moisture the way rubber straps or bracelets can. I wear nylon straps much less frequently in cooler conditions, though.

In general, I prefer the aesthetics of a leather strap, though I frequently get intended "daily wearers" on bracelets so I don't have to think about matching the strap with black or brown shoes.


----------



## Jack T (Dec 24, 2012)

Not a fan


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> ^^^How can anybody desecrate a Rolex Sea Dweller in that manner? :-|


You mean take it back to its roots as a fantastic tool-watch? ;-)


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

hpowders said:


> ^^^How can anybody desecrate a Rolex Sea Dweller in that manner? :-|


Don't confuse price with purpose when considering a watch, or a strap for that matter..


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Monocrom said:


> You mean take it back to its roots as a fantastic tool-watch? ;-)





Takemusu said:


> Don't confuse price with purpose when considering a watch, or a strap for that matter..


I agree wholeheartedly with the above. 
Would a NATO strap look better if it was on a $200 Sandoz Sub? Personally, I think a Sub looks nicer on a NATO strap than it does on leather. Steel bracelet is great, and it's how the Subs are known, but a NATO suits them just fine. But all this is personal opinion, gents (and whatever ladies visit this forum) and we could be here forever discussing this. To each, their own. 
There's already enough snobbery attached to a brand like Rolex and NATO straps are a good way to lob a hand grenade at all of this pretension. Fifty bucks or twenty grand, they're all just wristwatches when all is said and done.
A NATO strap is like a pair of jeans. Laid-back, comfortable, expendable.
Okay, off to put on a Seamaster 300 on a Bond NATO strap. 
Thanks for the inspiration, y'all!


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

used to hate nato/zulu straps, but recently due to my being unable to size my SMP300 bracelet for a comfortable fit and to stop myself from selling it off, i removed the bracelet and bought it on a bond style zulu, and it was the most comfortable fit ever; it made me start wearing my other watches on zulu/nato straps as well, especially on weekends. Would not want to wear a watch on a zulu/nato to work though as i think it will appear far to casual. So the hunt for a nice water resistant leather strap for my SMP300 continues....


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

NATOs, Zulus and Gasgasbones straps work good on watch that are not that high. My U1000 a good bit was higher and looked IMHO not that great. I would refrain from putting on on my 9300. But a Speedy/X-33 on a Zulu looks great...like many other watches...


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not a fan personally, but all that matters is whether you like it or not.


----------



## Sumgai (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't despise NATO straps, rather view them as an opportunity to explore another watchstrap avenue for utility, fashion, and adventure. Saying no deprives one of opportunities to further individualize one's watches. Bring on the NATOs!


----------



## impreziv (Apr 16, 2013)

I use it on my divers. But ill pass for my AT.


----------



## Anon (Mar 12, 2008)

I just don't kine these straps. Never got one even to try out. They seem too sporty and b-class imho. Other than that, you just can't make a sane appearance anywhere except on the beach or for an outdoor activity. These straps have a very limited, you can't wear them in every situation. Just not for me.


----------



## Geo7863 (Jun 23, 2012)

Not a big fan of NATO on a Fine watch, I would never wear one on any of my Omega's, Rolexes, IWC's..in fact not on many of my watches. But the NATO strap is useful for everyday timepieces (wearing one at the moment on a Sekonda Strela!) if a spring pin breaks the watch will not fall off your wrist. I first wore one back in 1991 (an original proper-job NATO strap) on a CWC G 10 watch which I was issued with when I wore green skin.


----------



## gnuyork (Aug 3, 2010)

Geo7863 said:


> Not a big fan of NATO on a Fine watch, I would never wear one on any of my Omega's, Rolexes, IWC's..in fact not on many of my watches. But the NATO strap is useful for everyday timepieces (wearing one at the moment on a Sekonda Strela!) if a spring pin breaks the watch will not fall off your wrist. I first wore one back in 1991 (an original proper-job NATO strap) on a CWC G 10 watch which I was issued with when I wore green skin.


So it's OK to let the Rolex/Omega/IWC fall off your wrist if the spring bar fails? (by your logic). On the other hand I get the style opinion. I actually like NATOS on watches like the the sub, Planet Ocean, etc. but I have seen photos of a NATO on a Datejust and I think it looks out of place.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Is spring bar failure an urban myth? I don't recall ever having one.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I had a spring bar fail. Luckely I had a NATO.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

One guy here started a thread lost his Rolex this summer over the side of a boat. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Geo7863 (Jun 23, 2012)

gnuyork said:


> So it's OK to let the Rolex/Omega/IWC fall off your wrist if the spring bar fails? (by your logic). On the other hand I get the style opinion. I actually like NATOS on watches like the the sub, Planet Ocean, etc. but I have seen photos of a NATO on a Datejust and I think it looks out of place.


Well seeing as the NATO strap was designed for use by the military, I would hazard a guess that my Omega/Rolex isn't going to get the same abuse that my Army issued watch did when I was running around being mummy's brave little soldier. So the chances of a spring bar failure are slimmer (although as mentioned above people have had a spring bar failure)... and thinking about it I do wear my Omegas (and on occasion my Rolex) on the construction site where I work and have knocked them on scaffolding etc...so I guess perhaps I should wear a NATO strap at work!


----------



## blackbard (Mar 24, 2009)

Despise is quite strong, but I do dislike most of them. They do have their place in terms of safety et. Never quite like the cloth ones, but the leather ones are much nicer...


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

gnuyork said:


> So it's OK to let the Rolex/Omega/IWC fall off your wrist if the spring bar fails? (by your logic). On the other hand I get the style opinion. I actually like NATOS on watches like the the sub, Planet Ocean, etc. but I have seen photos of a NATO on a Datejust and I think it looks out of place.


I'm seriously considering getting a two-dial Omega Speedmaster.

If I do, I'm going to strap a Zulu strap on it for two reasons. One, springbar fails = I get to keep my watch. I know of at least two members on WUS who, if they had used a Zulu or NATO strap, would not have lost their cherished Rolex watches to Poseidon and his underwater kingdom. Second reason is, I feel uncomfortable with a piece of glass (crystal) sitting on top of my wrist. With a Zulu, the strap goes over the crystal on the back of the watch and thus protects my wrist in a worst-case scenario.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Vlciudoli said:


> Is spring bar failure an urban myth? I don't recall ever having one.


I've heard a handful of springbar failure stories since first joining WUS. Thankfully at least one of those times, I can recall the member was wearing some sort of NATO or perhaps one-piece strap while sitting at the bar next to the beach. He had no clue he lost a springbar until he went to check the time and realized his watch was flopping a bit on its now lone springbar.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

This summer someone on the Public Forum (I think?) told of losing a recently-acquired Rolex Sub. He was boating on some lake when they hit a patch of rough water and he ended up accidentally smacking his wrist against the side of the boat. Apparently a springbar failed, one end of the bracelet popped off, and his Sub went overboard, never to be seen again.

I don't think it's a common occurrence, by any stretch, but it obviously happens at least occasionally.

I did once have a springbar pop off a watch. I was in a store and noticed my watch was swinging with one end loose from the NATO strap I was wearing. I had just tried on a jacket of some kind and I think the watch must have snagged on the jacket sleeve as I was taking it on or off. Luckily the store was small, clean, and brightly lit so I found the missing springbar without any difficulty. I suspect the watch popping loose had more to do with the watch's curved spring bars than anything else, though. Those obviously hold tension differently than ordinary springbars.


----------



## Tjohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

I have tried to like Nato straps as well but I just cant. In my humble opinion they make the watches I have tried them with look cheap. On a nice watch I would much rather prefer a nice supple leather strap or shiny metal bracelet. To each their own.


----------



## gnuyork (Aug 3, 2010)

Geo7863 said:


> Well seeing as the NATO strap was designed for use by the military, I would hazard a guess that my Omega/Rolex isn't going to get the same abuse that my Army issued watch did when I was running around being mummy's brave little soldier. So the chances of a spring bar failure are slimmer (although as mentioned above people have had a spring bar failure)... and thinking about it I do wear my Omegas (and on occasion my Rolex) on the construction site where I work and have knocked them on scaffolding etc...so I guess perhaps I should wear a NATO strap at work!


I think that's the point. NATOS serve two functions - protects loss of the watch _if_ a spring bar fails (which probably does not happen often, and maybe never)...and the other is style. I happen to like the style on more rugged watches as I said, but I also like OEM bracelets and leather straps...what can I say, I like it all. But weather or not one likes the style of NATOS or ZULUs, there would be added security using a NATO when activity deems it (diving, swimming, hiking, military, etc.) For example, I went swimming in a lake with my Planet Ocean (gasp...I know) for the first time this summer. The whole time I was thinking that i wish I had this on a NATO just for piece of mind.

I actually don't care for the style of Zulus with the bulkier rings. But the function is the same.


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

When attached to a watch like this absolutely not


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Baz44 said:


> When attached to a watch like this absolutely not


Can't argue with ya...


----------



## Baz44 (Sep 6, 2012)

Saxon007 said:


> Can't argue with ya...


Nice strap - watch looks rather cool as well and vaguely familiar 
Enjoy!

Now come you doubters you have to admit they look rather cool on the right watch!

Cheers


----------



## Geo7863 (Jun 23, 2012)

I must also admit that I am today wearing a Vintage Ulysse Nardin on a Blue leather NATO strap... but that's only because someone welded rods in place where the spring-bars should go!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Geo7863 said:


> I must also admit that I am today wearing a Vintage Ulysse Nardin on a Blue leather NATO strap... but that's only because someone welded rods in place where the spring-bars should go!


Pics please.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Nato's look good in pics but suck on the wrist imo


----------



## Geo7863 (Jun 23, 2012)

mt1tdi said:


> Pics please.


 Unfortunately for some reason I cant upload pics anymore here on watchuseek....no idea why :-(


----------



## rumblefish (Oct 24, 2013)

I used one on my seiko diver for a couple of years, very comfortable albeit a little bulky. As for using a nato on a more expensive watch? I like the contrast of using a $15 strap with a watch that is worth thousands. Kind of an underdog "sleeper" feel, which I dig.


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

rumblefish said:


> I used one on my seiko diver for a couple of years, very comfortable albeit a little bulky. As for using a nato on a more expensive watch? I like the contrast of using a $15 strap with a watch that is worth thousands. Kind of an underdog "sleeper" feel, which I dig.


I like you, pal. Stick around.
And welcome!


----------



## nrk (Apr 30, 2010)

I like Natos, but not on Omegas. The case back protrudes too much. I don't mind them on watches that have a flatter back, like a Rolex. But on something like a Planet Ocean or a Speedmaster it just pushes the watch way too far off of my wrist.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

f308gt4 said:


> I don't know if I'd say I despise them, but they are definitely not for me.
> 
> First of all, I love watches with display backs (I paid buko bucks for that movement, I want to see it occasionally), and a NATO strap obscures that lovely view of the movement.


You could wear it upside down.

Don't laugh; it's not like you need a watch to tell the time; your phone does that. So we're all wearing watches because of the look, and/or because we like the tech or style. What better way to display said tech and style than by putting it on the Nato strap upside down? Get to look at the movement *all* the time!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

hantms said:


> You could wear it upside down.
> 
> Don't laugh; it's not like you need a watch to tell the time; your phone does that. So we're all wearing watches because of the look, and/or because we like the tech or style. What better way to display said tech and style than by putting it on the Nato strap upside down? Get to look at the movement *all* the time!


Mentioned so many times before.... Grand-pa used to pull out a "device" from his pocket, stare at it, then carefully put it back inside his pocket. All just to tell time. Why do that when you can simply turn your wrist a bit, and glance downward.


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

Why not start a thread to discuss every possible choice one might make with regard to taste or style? These straps have a place just as the others do. I'm off to start a thread about how silly dive watches are for the 98 percent who wear them but have never taken them deeper than the bathtub. 

EDIT: Before any of you Seamaster/Sub guys go off, let me note that I was just making a point regarding style and personal choice. I'm sure there are plenty of dive watch wearers who don't know how to swim. The point is we should wear what we like. I don't wear a dive watch, but I think they are nice looking watches, and they at least will survive a rain storm better than a dress watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

omega2915 said:


> Why not start a thread to discuss every possible choice one might make with regard to taste or style? These straps have a place just as the others do. I'm off to start a thread about how silly dive watches are for the 98 percent who wear them but have never taken them deeper than the bathtub.


Haha, right. And I feel completely the same way. Which is why I ordered the middle one of the three below (someone else's image), WITHOUT a ridiculous dive bezel and gobs of lume. (And also not the one on the left, as 99% of all watches Seiko ever made look exactly like it.)

Poor man's Explorer.


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

hantms said:


> You could wear it upside down.
> 
> Don't laugh; it's not like you need a watch to tell the time; your phone does that. So we're all wearing watches because of the look, and/or because we like the tech or style. What better way to display said tech and style than by putting it on the Nato strap upside down? Get to look at the movement *all* the time!


Though it is true most of us carry smart devices that display the time, it is NOT true that we don't need/use watches for the time. My phone is not always handy, and it requires many more steps/effort to get it from my pocket, unlock it, and read the time. A wristwatch is MUCH more convenient, and if it's a manual watch, it will continue to tell time after my phone battery has expired. Oh, and watches are cool....smart phones are...toys. (albeit fun and useful)


----------



## Sten84 (Apr 23, 2014)

Personally I don't like the look.


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

No, they are super comfortable


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

Sten84 said:


> Personally I don't like the look.


nor do I.


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think they look fine…especially for less formal situations, and they are excellent for times when you might tend to perspire.


----------



## sscully (Dec 18, 2013)

They are not my thing, but for some reason I have a problem seeing a Speedy on anything other than a NATO / ZULU strap.
Something about the Speedy screams must be on a NATO to me. A speedy just looks at home on a NATO. 
Milsubs, obviously, there is no other choice, but Subs don't look right to me on a NATO. 
- I know Connery says other wise. I cannot explain why it does not look right...

One that I just cannot get used to is a mesh. 
I know plenty of people like them on watches, all I have seen up the thread ( and in other threads ) mesh just looks out of place to me. I don't know why, it just does to me.


----------



## vinte77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good for camping and the outdoors when you want to take your watch into a more rugged environment. I won't say they make sense for everybody or for every situation, but then again does it really make sense to spend so much money and time on watches? But if it's some sort of fashion statement either for or against NATO straps, to each their own and to be worn in good health.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

sscully said:


> They are not my thing, but for some reason I have a problem seeing a Speedy on anything other than a NATO / ZULU strap.
> Something about the Speedy screams must be on a NATO to me. A speedy just looks at home on a NATO.
> Milsubs, obviously, there is no other choice, but Subs don't look right to me on a NATO.
> - I know Connery says other wise. I cannot explain why it does not look right...
> ...


In his case can it be because of the unsightly springbar exposure? Gads, the prop men failed horribly there!


----------



## sscully (Dec 18, 2013)

Takemusu said:


> In his case can it be because of the unsightly springbar exposure? Gads, the prop men failed horribly there!


Actually that is a regent / regiment ?? strap. It is different than a NATO strap. I don't know if it is only that size or if it was missized. Is seem to recall that is one of the producer's personal watch ( then again I should not play the recall from memory game, I am getting too old for that )

The strap design is different than a NATO ( continuous strap not a 2 part ?? ).

All the same, YES!!! the exposed spring bars do look bad.
- Couple it with the tux playing baccarat and it is just god awful looking.

I do not recall if Roger's was a strap or bracelet. I do recall the bezel cutting the rope


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Given that the watch belonged to one of the crew (ex Navy), it would seem that no attempts were made to size the bracelet to Connery's wrist. Therefore, somebody ran out to a news-stand and bought one of these nylon straps. These were sold right next to cigarettes and mints. This might explain the undersize of it, since the wider population would have worn simple dress watches that required 16-18mm straps. 
That's just my theory. I don't believe that the Submariner belonged to Albert Broccoli, one of the film's producers. The Sub has never struck me as the kind of watch a movie producer (back then) would have worn.
Either way, a classic combo was born that day.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

I was never a fan of NATO's but i bought a few and i kind of like them. Maybe in time i will wear them more but at the moment i prefer my GMT Master on its Oyster, my Speedmaster on its bracelet or leather and i prefer my Tudor Sub on either of its bracelets (Oyster and Jubilee) or rubber although the Tudor does look good with a grey NATO.


----------



## sscully (Dec 18, 2013)

teeritz said:


> Given that the watch belonged to one of the crew (ex Navy),...<snip>...


One of the crew, thank you
- See I posted I am too old to be playing the recall from memory game. This is how internet grape vine BS starts 



teeritz said:


> ...<snip>...Therefore, somebody ran out to a news-stand and bought one of these nylon straps. These were sold right next to cigarettes and mints. This might explain the undersize of it, since the wider population would have worn simple dress watches that required 16-18mm straps. ...<snip>...


That would make sense if they were going to the corner to pick one up.
- This is back in the day when they did things just to get the movie filmed, I don't think they put up with "actor demands" and high expenses of things that did not directly go to the bottom line. There was no custom strap made for the movie, flown in from Scotland / Whales on a private jet BS back then.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't like NATO straps, don't have any NATO straps in my watches, but I do respect other people's choices, and I don't despise.


----------



## jakevance (Nov 12, 2013)

Love 'em.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

When I graduated from university back in the early-1970s, my everyday work dress consisted of khaki slacks, blue oxford cloth shirt with button-down collar, regimental tie and navy blazer. I loved oxford cloth ... the longer you wore it, the softer and more comfortable it became, but still looked great. Then the Preppy fashion craze hit in the 80s and _everyone_ was wearing khakis and blue oxford cloth shirts. What had been a personal style choice for me now seemed like my adherence to a fad. So I switched to wearing only suits (which I already wore when traveling), white broadcloth shirt with spread collar, and print ties. It still was a fashion conformity, but I'd rather look like every other business executive than a clone of "Muffy and Chad." ;-)

For many here on WUS, wearing NATO straps has set them apart from the vast hordes of watch wearers, so - in addition to the other reasons they liked the straps - it distinguished them as nonconformists. But no more! Now Rolex and Omega have embraced NATO straps as appropriate accessories for their watches, complete with price tags that might be 10 times or more what current WUS wearers paid for their straps. NATO straps are going mainstream ... and with it any cachet that a WIS might cherish in sporting this strap choice.

My prediction is that many will eschew wearing NATOs when they become ubiquitous (and considerably more expensive). Once the current fad has died down and the masses have gone back to metal, leather and rubber for straps, it will be safe for the average WIS to once again embrace NATO straps as a utilitarian _and_ unconventional choice. :think:


----------



## jayjay1986 (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't mind nato though I only started using them. 









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## omega2915 (Apr 29, 2014)

I nearly bought a gross of NATO straps from a Chinese manufacturer for about 1.50 ea...keep some and resell the rest. They had about 75 different color combos for 20mm lugs....and other sizes. NATO straps will stick around as long as guys sweat. (which may not be forever given the direction most modern societies are headed) They are excellent tool watch straps. I can't bring myself to put one on my 2915-1 or some of the other cal 321 Speedmasters, but I liked it just fine on my late model cal 1861 Speedmaster...now owned by another member here.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I didn't like them until I read about converting a NATO into a RAF. Now, there's no excess bulk even on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

christre said:


> I was never a fan of NATO's but i bought a few and i kind of like them. Maybe in time i will wear them more but at the moment i prefer my GMT Master on its Oyster, my Speedmaster on its bracelet or leather and i prefer my Tudor Sub on either of its bracelets (Oyster and Jubilee) or rubber although the Tudor does look good with a grey NATO.


I agree with your last sentence. 

Subtly different with Zulu.


----------



## drjmills (May 21, 2009)

No, I can't get on with them either; which is a pitty as I was sent loads, free about a year ago by Time2give!


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

damo_t said:


> I agree with your last sentence.
> 
> Subtly different with Zulu.


Yours looks good on that and almost the same colour as the one im wearing again today.


----------



## UKMike (Aug 4, 2012)

An ageing thread but I wanted to add my voice to those who dislike NATO and indeed ALL webbing watch straps. They may indeed be comfortable, but to me, they look cheap and nasty, whatever the watch. In my pre-Swatch youth (many years ago), there was a fashion for striped webbing straps - usually worn by the rough kids who broke the leather straps or just couldn't really afford decent ones. Even my son-in-law, who is serving with the military in the Afghan theatre, doesn't wear NATO straps. 
(It's the same with G-Shocks - if Casio hadn't come up with a rough/tough name. very few would be wearing one in the 21st Century)

If these straps are your personal taste, that's fine. It is part of the individuality of watches - but I won't be wearing one anytime soon.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

UKMike said:


> An ageing thread but I wanted to add my voice to those who dislike NATO and indeed ALL webbing watch straps. They may indeed be comfortable, but to me, they look cheap and nasty, whatever the watch.


To an extent that is kind of the appeal.  It allows you to 'dress down' a spendier watch to make it gel with a T shirt and jeans on the weekend, or a nice leather Nato with a sweater on a winter day. You wouldn't keep it on a Nato forever, just when you feel like a very casual look; then back on a bracelet or croc leather at the office and for more formal occasions.

This applies especially to expensive watches that are originally/genetically a sports / tool watch. (Rolex Sub et al). A NATO here shows you're wearing it for the intended purpose which I think is really cool. Much more so than putting (keeping) it on a bracelet and pretending it's a dress watch in very formal occasions.

That's use-case #1. 

The other one is for watches that actually ARE cheap & nasty, to some anyway. (I just fell in love again with a used $15 Vostok Komandirskie. )


----------



## ConElPueblo (Jan 25, 2013)

UKMike said:


> Even my son-in-law, who is serving with the military in the Afghan theatre, doesn't wear NATO straps.
> (It's the same with G-Shocks - if Casio hadn't come up with a rough/tough name. very few would be wearing one in the 21st Century)


- When I was in Afghanistan, I noticed quite a large number of soldiers, all British, wearing analog watches on NATOs. Huge amount of G-Shocks as well, including myself. The name has nothing to do with it.


----------



## jpm7791 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll chime in. My posts make it clear, that I love NATOs, especially in the summer. I like the color matching with my orange-accented early-1970s chronos. That said, I'll probably put steel back on my PO for good after trying out a NATO. I like the black NATO on my Speedy, but otherwise will probably stick to leather on that one. I think it depends on the watch. But my office mate who is a watch guy hates NATOs. I don't fault him. I can see why some people wouldn't because they are very different from leather, rubber, or steel and don't suit every watch.


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

I love NATO straps


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

Love natos. They keep me from beating up my bracelets, are comfortable, and allow you to dress down some watches. I love the level of versatility they add. They are not for all watches... Or people. They really look cool on divers like the submariner or SMP.


----------



## oklaiss (Dec 22, 2013)

New Crown and Buckle/Suigeneric strap huh ;-)
I've been looking at getting the black and white one myself. I happen to love NATO's but it definitely depends on the watch and case style.



RICH61703 said:


> I love NATO straps


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

I like a Nato option on all my watches.


----------



## DennisJ (Aug 18, 2013)

Nato on your high end watch is like steel rims on your M5 or AMG...


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

DennisJ said:


> Nato on your high end watch is like steel rims on your M5 or AMG...


I guess it depends on whether you look at your watch as a tool or a piece of jewelry. I love nylon and other alternative straps on my Omega, Rolex and Seiko watches. Back when Rolex was more of a tool watch company, rather than a veblen good, they would occasionally even issue watches with straps like Tropics and NATO.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

I would totally put steel rims and mud chains on an orange AMG Benz, with a Confederate flag on top.


----------



## Adtheant (Aug 3, 2014)

If it's good enough for Bond it's good enough for me.


----------



## stamford27 (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't like NATO's but it's because of the fold back part, i find it looks cumbersome, but i love perlon straps, cause that part is not there.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin (Mar 4, 2013)

whiterabbit05 said:


> Just thought of another analogy for NATO straps:
> 
> It's like wearing a nylon webbing belt with your black slacks...NO.


I would hope that if you have a watch that you like to change straps on, that the watch itself is more versatile than black slacks lol. I would never throw a NATO on a Patek or a Lange, but that's because it would be like the analogy you gave ... I disagree on it being a universally applicable idea though ... My Omega SM300MC looks pretty wearing any combination of pants and belt


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Love the look, hate the reality. Bracelet or OEM rubber please!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Since this thread is being revived after a year-and-a-half dormancy, I suspect most visitors are TLDRing the thread, so I'll reiterate my aesthetic objection to NATO straps, with those umpteen folds all up and down the sides:

This:


christre said:


>


Looks like this to me ... the mawashi worn by Sumo wrestlers: ;-)


----------



## Brewersprts (Jul 18, 2015)

I love NATO straps. I have a few different ones that I will put on my watches depending on what I'm wearing, etc...


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

I love Nato straps


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

At first I thought I don't like Nato... Now I have 10 but mostly the 3 Rings Zulu


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

If you have to rely on the strap making your watch look 'not cheap' then you have a cheap looking watch.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Mine says hello with one of Eddie's Timefactor Raf/Nato...


----------



## Mooncraze (Jan 31, 2016)

mjoranga said:


> Mine says hello with one of Eddie's Timefactor Raf/Nato...
> 
> I'm waiting for the same one to go on my Apollo Soyuz!


----------



## Dzunz001 (Feb 12, 2013)

NATO's aren't for everyone. I enjoy wearing them on older pieces and boutique brands but I prefer wearing the OEM bracelet on my modern watches. Not sure why I do this but it all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Watchyadoin (Mar 6, 2013)

They look good on certain watches and bad on others IMO. As for quality and fit you will most likely have to try a few different sourced natos to find the ones you like. IMO they look great on a lot of Omega models.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Despise? Hardly. But as with larger watches and certain other accessories they just never seemed to work for me. Something about how far out from my wrist the keepers and folds stick out. One of these days I'm gonna have to check out zulus.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I am pretty new to NATOs.. In fact my first NATO is the very overpriced omega one which I now have on my sm300. I have to be honest in that it did take a bit of getting used to. The watch obviously wears much higher due to the double fabric layer between the wrist and the watch. The folded bit was also something that I found a bit odd. But I now feel quite used to it and am enjoying the look. I bought the NATO after getting a few scratches on my bracelet clasp.. So annoying!!! 
I still am a little bothered about how high the watch is but overall I am now really enjoying the look. I have heard of people cutting out the extra strap bit on the NATO to basically convert it to a 3 ring Zulu style strap. This will obviously allow the watch to sit a little thinner but will then loose the metal hardwear on the 6 o'clock side of the strap.. I quite like that bit of metal.. It sort of balances the whole look. Well the NATO is here to stay for the summer months, especially for visits to the beach! I might even buy a few more colours / patterns to play around with.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Opps double post


----------



## mustogt00 (Dec 23, 2014)

Morrisdog said:


> I am pretty new to NATOs.. In fact my first NATO is the very overpriced omega one which I now have on my sm300. I have to be honest in that it did take a bit of getting used to. The watch obviously wears much higher due to the double fabric layer between the wrist and the watch. The folded bit was also something that I found a bit odd. But I now feel quite used to it and am enjoying the look. I bought the NATO after getting a few scratches on my bracelet clasp.. So annoying!!!
> I still am a little bothered about how high the watch is but overall I am now really enjoying the look. I have heard of people cutting out the extra strap bit on the NATO to basically convert it to a 3 ring Zulu style strap. This will obviously allow the watch to sit a little thinner but will then loose the metal hardwear on the 6 o'clock side of the strap.. I quite like that bit of metal.. It sort of balances the whole look. Well the NATO is here to stay for the summer months, especially for visits to the beach! I might even buy a few more colours / patterns to play around with.


Not to mention when you cut the strap on a NATO you lose the function of the strap itself. The reason these straps exist is that if you happen to lose a spring bar the watch still stays attached.


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

eanderson said:


> Not to mention when you cut the strap on a NATO you lose the function of the strap itself. The reason these straps exist is that if you happen to lose a spring bar the watch still stays attached.


The main, longer length of the strap is what passes underneath the case-back. So, if you cut away the extra piece of strap, you're still left with a NATO strap that will hold the watch to your wrist if a spring bar gives way. No loss of function.


----------



## FeltZ4 (Nov 14, 2015)

"To each their own." as the saying goes. But honestly I think they're pretty ugly. Give me a nice leather band or, if I must, a bracelet.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just cant get over the folding over of the strap.. That just ruins it for me. 2 piece leather for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT13 (Jan 26, 2016)

I love nato. They are the most comfortable to wear. Even more comfortable than leather and bracelets. And they last longer too.

Although I only have one nato strap out of all my watches (and none are on bracelets. I hate bracelets.) while the rest are leather.

Get the Omega nato strap for your Omega if you can. I strongly recommend it. They are very well made with extremely tight weaves. Light years ahead in terms of quality compared to all the nato straps I have seen before.


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

I wouldn't use the word despise, but I don't like natos for the reason that when they get wet they are uncomfortable and over time start to smell a bit. Any watch that I'd put on a nato is also a watch that I'd get wet on a regular basis - much prefer them on bracelets.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

cedargrove said:


> when they get wet they are uncomfortable and over time start to smell a bit.


----------



## RT13 (Jan 26, 2016)

Dav25 said:


> Just cant get over the folding over of the strap.. That just ruins it for me. 2 piece leather for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the guy in the Omega boutique showed me how to wear the nato strap by folding over the strap I hated it.

I thought it looks really weird.

Now it has grown on me and I actually love the folding. It give my strap something.... different in terms of style over the other kinds of straps.


----------



## tahsimaumee (Sep 27, 2015)

I guess the look will vary by watch.. Some watches look great on Natos and others just look out of place. I personally like it on my speedy but don't really like how it feels with the PO (adds even more thickness to the PO). But there's one thing- natos are really comfortable and good options for summer.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I agree on the folded bit.. it grows on you!!. I went swimming yesterday with my seamaster on a nato and it is a little frustrating how long it takes to dry!. I ended up taking it of the nato and back onto the bracelet so I could go out later. I also agree with the height issue. my sm 300 is already 15mm thick so whilst on a nato it will be over 17mm thick which is pushing things a little. I just bought some cheap NATO's and will convert one of them to a RAF style strap to let it sit a little thinner.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Like nato's when its hot. I do the trick teeritz came with often. It tames thickness and is still secure and comfy to wear. Curious about oem omega's but the price...Ill wait some forum user with his project of 'seatbelt like' nato to start selling them to see if those Omega's one are so nice...But I almost never wear nato's..My watches are made to be worn and I get my hands/arms wet often at work so its not the best strap choice for me..


----------



## Cheshire Mark (Dec 12, 2011)

Me


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Like nato's when its hot. I do the trick teeritz came with often. It tames thickness and is still secure and comfy to wear. Curious about oem omega's but the price...Ill wait some forum user with his project of 'seatbelt like' nato to start selling them to see if those Omega's one are so nice...But I almost never wear nato's..My watches are made to be worn and I get my hands/arms wet often at work so its not the best strap choice for me..


Hi teeritz / bender 
whats the trick which makes them thinner?? do you mean cutting of the extra flappy bit?


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't go wrong with a Bond Nato on a diver...


----------



## davhei (Sep 20, 2009)

"Despise nato straps"... haha.

Well I do like them from a practical perspective and wear them quite a lot on a diver. Ever since I picked up a grey phoenix G10 I have stuck with it and not worn a regimental or otherwise coloured since.


----------



## Lewcoors (Feb 25, 2016)

No, I'm happier looking for positive aspects e.g. threading it the other way to get all the hardware onto the underside of the wrist,
























and it doesn't raise the watch more than the one thickness. Bye the bye, what defines a G10, NATO, RAF & Zulu to be different from each other?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I realize it does not add the security of a nato, but I like the 2 piece versions.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Yesterday I have seen an Orient Bambino on nato strap, and it was looking horrible. I'm not saying I despise nato straps, no. But as everything, nato straps match with certain watch types, not all types. Especially a classic/elegant watch on nato, please don't.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Natos make 75-85% of watches they are on look better.

Speed master shouldn't be on anything else. They don't cheapen watches they actually enhance the watch as it shows the watch and not some horrid bracelet.

They go on any type of watch.


----------



## yuk0nxl1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Wouldn't say that I despise them but I have never warmed up to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

I love the way a post titled '*Anyone else despise NATO straps?'*
has become 23 pages of pictures of watches with NATO straps.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> Natos make 75-85% of watches they are on look better.
> 
> Speed master shouldn't be on anything else. They don't cheapen watches they actually enhance the watch as it shows the watch and not some horrid bracelet.
> 
> They go on any type of watch.


85% of watches look better on nato? Hmmm... Imho, that Patek for instance, looks like a cheap Chinese watch, on that nato strap.

It looks far better with the original bracelet, again imho.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

yuk0nxl1 said:


> Wouldn't say that I despise them but I have never warmed up to them.


This pretty much sums up how I feel about them too. Sometimes I think they look really cool in the pics posted on this site, but I've never felt a strong urge to go out and get one for myself - they're just "not me". Maybe I should actually try one on and see how they look and feel on the wrist!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

I like NATOs except for the extra fold on the 12 o'clock side. Does anyone trim the length to avoid that fold on a regular basis?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

James bond wears a nato.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Hands90 said:


> James bond wears a nato.


No, James Bond wore a cheap dime-store nylon strap that has somehow transmogrified into what is commonly known as the James Bond NATO. It was a spur-of-the-moment necessity to facilitate Connery's wearing of a crew member's Submariner. It was even too narrow for the lugs. Meanwhile, the strap worn by DC in Spectre is not really "James Bond wearing a NATO" ... it is an actor selling his soul to shill a $200 strap that without the Omega logo typically sells for 20 bucks.


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

Despise? No. Strongly dislike, absolutely. I don't like the looks, feel of the material, extra fabric on the 12:00 side, all the hardware loops, nothing. If I had to have such a strap, it'd be a Zulu everyday of the week but even those are uncomfortable. The only thing I've found tolerable is the Maratac "Mil Series" seen here. They are reasonably soft and can easily be cut to suite your desired length without all that extra fabric to do something with.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

BarisKiris said:


> 85% of watches look better on nato? Hmmm... Imho, that Patek for instance, looks like a cheap Chinese watch, on that nato strap.
> 
> It looks far better with the original bracelet, again imho.


I wouldn't wear it with a bracelet. 
It's cheesy. Like 99% of bracelets.


----------



## Del (Apr 2, 2010)

Hands90 said:


> James bond wears a nato.


And Indiana Jones wore a satchel.


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

iinsic said:


> No, James Bond wore a cheap dime-store nylon strap that has somehow transmogrified into what is commonly known as the James Bond NATO. It was a spur-of-the-moment necessity to facilitate Connery's wearing of a crew member's Submariner. It was even too narrow for the lugs. Meanwhile, the strap worn by DC in Spectre is not really "James Bond wearing a NATO" ... it is an actor selling his soul to shill a $200 strap that without the Omega logo typically sells for 20 bucks.


Somebody had to say it. Well said, Rob. I wrote a long post over on my blog about the Bond NATO strap as I understand it, but your succinct paragraph above probably covers much of what I wrote.

Man this thread's dragged on and on and on. There are clearly two schools of thought on NATO straps- those who love 'em and those who don't. 
To reiterate my own view, I think NATO straps rock, but they don't work with every type of watch. I like nylon ones, not leather, and I prefer the hardware on NATOs as opposed to the curved rings used on ZULU straps because they suit my 6.5 inch wrist better. 
Just my take.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

TSC said:


> I love the way a post titled '*Anyone else despise NATO straps?'*
> 
> has become 23 pages of pictures of watches with NATO straps.


That's 'cause some combos just kick butt.


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

BarisKiris said:


> 85% of watches look better on nato? Hmmm... Imho, that Patek for instance, looks like a cheap Chinese watch, on that nato strap.
> 
> It looks far better with the original bracelet, again imho.


I'm not a big fan of Nato straps, and generally prefer bracelets, but I've gotta disagree with you on this one. That looks like a Patek on a Breitling bracelet.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> I wouldn't wear it with a bracelet.
> It's cheesy. Like 99% of bracelets.


Yeah, you are right, nato straps are the best, and the whole watch industry (and billions of people who buys those bracelet watches) are tasteless.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

BarisKiris said:


> Yeah, you are right, nato straps are the best, and the whole watch industry (and billions of people who buys those bracelet watches) are tasteless.


Now you're catching on.

Good for you!

I never said tasteless.

I said cheesy. Two entirely different things.

But don't take my opinion personal. It's ok if you are cheesy.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

mattcantwin said:


> That's 'cause some combos just kick butt.


I'm about as anti Rolex as they come and that is a fantastic look!
Well done.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

mattcantwin said:


> That's 'cause some combos just kick butt.


Damn that is a great combo


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> Now you're catching on.
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> ...


Whatever dude. You implied it, and if you don't have the balls to defend your position against stainless bracelets being cheesy, that's your problem. Cheesy stuff is purchased by tasteless people, right? That's what you meant. Be a man, and don't play with the words.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

MJACLA09 said:


> Natos make 75-85% of watches they are on look better.
> Speed master shouldn't be on anything else. They don't cheapen watches they actually enhance the watch as it shows the watch and not some horrid bracelet.
> They go on any type of watch.
> I wouldn't wear it with a bracelet.
> It's cheesy. Like 99% of bracelets.





iinsic said:


> Bracelets make 75-85% of watches they are on look better.
> Speed master shouldn't be on anything else. They don't cheapen watches they actually enhance the watch as it shows the watch and not some horrid Nato strap.
> They go on any type of watch.
> I wouldn't wear it with a Nato strap.
> It's cheesy. Like 99% of Nato straps.


When you see your declaratory statement mirrored with its opposite, you can clearly see how stupid _*both*_ statements are.

Try these qualifiers on for size with your next post: "IMHO" "In my humble opinion" "IMO" "In my opinion" "Personally, I prefer" "I believe" "I think". You might be surprised how much more readily your posts are accepted into the conversation when you're not pontificating. :think:


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2007)

To the original poster : Well Natos and zulus just are secure. As a matter of fact, couple months ago I tied my zulu on the pull-up bar(? sorry for my english) and did couple of pull ups while holding the zulu with my both hands, strong strap! Cant really say the same for bracelets. I weight 220pounds, thats 100kg, zulu was Waterborne.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

BarisKiris said:


> Whatever dude. You implied it, and if you don't have the balls to defend your position against stainless bracelets being cheesy, that's your problem. Cheesy stuff is purchased by tasteless people, right? That's what you meant. Be a man, and don't play with the words.


Lmao. Balls to defend it? I don't have to. If you took offense it seems you've been called cheesy before. I'm sorry for that, you'll be fine I'm sure. :-!



iinsic said:


> When you see your declaratory statement mirrored with its opposite, you can clearly see how stupid _*both*_ statements are.
> 
> Try these qualifiers on for size with your next post: "IMHO" "In my humble opinion" "IMO" "In my opinion" "Personally, I prefer" "I believe" "I think". You might be surprised how much more readily your posts are accepted into the conversation when you're not pontificating. :think:


I'm guessing you don't know you can be banned for changing my words in a quote? 
Not that I care. Just thought I'd save you from a future vacation.

Fwiw I think you should think about what you posted. 
This forum alone I'll assume there are 1000's of posts a day. Would you agree? Ok I'll answer for you. Yes

I'm curious of those 1000's of posts would you possibly believe that everyone of them Is most likely the posters opinion? I mean they did type it, offer it up in a conversation and respond to a conversation allowing it to represent their thoughts. So let's just agree it's someone's opinion on the varying subject.

Wouldnt you think "IMHO" would be a touch redundant if used?

You seem to be fairly smart with those acronyms. I'm shocked you didn't Assume it was my opinion. I'll try to be more careful next time.

It does seem that Opinions are like Bracelets. Every cheesy guy has one.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> Lmao. Balls to defend it? I don't have to. If you took offense it seems you've been called cheesy before. I'm sorry for that, you'll be fine I'm sure. :-!
> 
> I'm guessing you don't know you can be banned for changing my words in a quote?
> Not that I care. Just thought I'd save you from a future vacation.
> ...


Don't worry, I'm fine. You however, showing how a ......... yourself is, to the whole topic users. I'm really sorry for you. Sucks to be to you.

Of course, after you say that stupid "99% of the bracelets are cheesy" it's impossible to win your argument, so the only thing you can do is resorting to personal attacks.

I would say stick to the subject, and try to win your argument, but again, it's impossible for you to convince anyone, if you start the argument so stupid.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

iinsic said:


> Meanwhile, the strap worn by DC in Spectre is not really "James Bond wearing a NATO" ... it is an actor selling his soul to shill a $200 strap that without the Omega logo typically sells for 20 bucks.


Don't kid yourself. Daniel Craig had zero say in this.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Takemusu said:


> Don't kid yourself. Daniel Craig had zero say in this.


Not if he wanted to cash that check. So, like I said, "selling his soul" (after all, we don't have to cash the check if we feel strongly enough about something).


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

iinsic said:


> Not if he wanted to cash that check. So, like I said, "selling his soul" (after all, we don't have to cash the check if we feel strongly enough about something).


So you actually think the actor sees any of the monies that the studio gets for making that deal with Omega? That's a rather optimistic assessment of the studio's magnanimity.

It's also naive to believe that an actor would walk away from work because wardrobe gave him a particular brand of anything to wear in a film...please. Most actors give little notice to such things and suggesting that it's "selling his soul" to be professional and go to work is just ridiculous. Wearing that Omega isn't unethical after all. Geez!

Incidentally, he wore Danner boots too. Is his soul tarnished for that as well? Or is it only Omega that you are prejudiced against?


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> So you actually think the actor sees any of the monies that the studio gets for making that deal with Omega?


Absolutely he does! And not just from Omega - it's been widely reported that DC gets a cut of all the product placement payments. By the way, his involvement in the production of the movies is/was considerable; more than just an actor showing up and doing his scenes.

Incidentally, I'm not a particularly big Bond fan (by any stretch of the imagination) - I'm sure the real fans can give more insight into Daniel Craig's payments and involvement in the movies.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Ken G said:


> Absolutely he does! And not just from Omega - it's been widely reported that DC gets a cut of all the product placement payments. By the way, his involvement in the production of the movies is/was considerable; more than just an actor showing up and doing his scenes.
> 
> Incidentally, I'm not a particularly big Bond fan (by any stretch of the imagination) - I'm sure the real fans can give more insight into Daniel Craig's payments and involvement in the movies.


As the main asset for the Bond films, I would not be surprised to find that DC's involvement in the production of his films was substantial. But production and marketing and promotion are all widely different things. The actor does not make the product partnership and placement deals, it is not his job, no matter how involved he may be in the production of the film.

If he is important enough to get sign off on deals make by the franchise, it does not make him a soulless shill. This is the business. James Bond utilizes dozens of products made by dozens of companies. Like it or not people care to notice what he is wearing and driving, so unless he removes all labels, debadges all vehicles, never mentions the guns he is using, and on and on, you're going to spot products. The franchise is wise to capitalize on that. And unless product placement IN the films is obnoxious, which they aren't in my opinion, I see nothing untoward.

If part of his salary reflects a percentage of deals made BY the franchise, (which unless cited are just hearsay) that ALSO is a part of the business, and a bonus of playing one of the most recognizable characters in cinematic history.


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

Takemusu said:


> The actor does not make the product partnership and placement deals, it is not his job, no matter how involved he may be in the production of the film.


I didn't say DC makes deals with companies. I said, as an aside, that he's heavily involved in the production of the movies. Nothing more.

What I _did_ say was that it's incorrect to say that DC doesn't get any of the money from Omega.

He does. A lot. But these figures are not published, of course.

As for "soulless schill", I didn't make that comment, or any other about whether product placement was a good thing or not.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Fun how this thread became the natos best friend.

I'd be curious on how many of us presently own a box full of natos just due the praise they get on various forums and in fact never or barely wear them ?

I just love their look on pics, wristshot and the fact you can change , adjust the look of your wrist to suit your clothes, shoes, belt or hair color even your dog ? why not ?

But to me theyre useless in an everyday setup and as I get my hands wet ten times a day and would forget I got a textile strap on and would have to remove my watch all day long. 

Also don't know how many of you handle this extra thickness, specially those PO8500's on oem omega nato that end looking like a hovercraft floating above your wrists, looks weird imho. Looked weird on Mr Craig wrist aswell in Spectre if you ask me, the AT master co ax on bracelet even worn loose for sakes of product placement looked nicer.

But we all know this nato strap was for the purpose of a special scene in the movie where a bracelet would have been trickier to remove from the wrist.


----------



## AK CH (Apr 15, 2008)

I tried them (Omega branded included) and they just don't do it for me. They sit way too high to be attractive looking IMO, and I feel the extra height only makes me more likely to bang the watch head on something. Now, I love the look of natos in pictures, they are just too "loud" looking in practice for my liking. It sucks I spent so much money to learn the lesson though.


----------



## golfjunky1 (Aug 11, 2009)

sorry, i think your wrong


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

For me it's all about opinions. Having multiple straps is like picking out a tie or footwear. Not to mention that Nato straps are much more comfortable. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Takemusu said:


> If he is important enough to get sign off on deals make by the franchise, it does not make him a soulless shill.


You're right. DC actually comes across as rather soulful at times, so I amend my earlier assessment to "soulful shill." But, in addition to his involvement with Omega as James Bond, he also is a paid product spokesman for Omega as Danial Craig. Do you even know what "shill" means?

2.a person who publicizes or praises something or someone for reasons of self-interest, personal profit, or friendship or loyalty.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

iinsic said:


> You're right. DC actually comes across as rather soulful at times, so I amend my earlier assessment to "soulful shill." But, in addition to his involvement with Omega as James Bond, he also is a paid product spokesman for Omega as Danial Craig. Do you even know what "shill" means?
> 
> 2.a person who publicizes or praises something or someone for reasons of self-interest, personal profit, or friendship or loyalty.


Yes. I follow (and also know the definition of shill ;-)

I only am opposed to the notion of the "soulless" part of the statement. Technically anyone who is paid to endorse something is a shill. I just don't have a problem with studios (or potentially actors) benefiting from strategic alliances with products featured in a film, provided I am non inundated with them onscreen and they not, because of their brand, take as prominent a role as the actors in the plot of the film.

In short I don't see this as DC selling out. Bond has to wear a watch, it used to be Rolex (among others) now it's Omega, because Omega wanted to pay for the right. It's the business. Suggesting that an actor walk away from a job because of the realities of the business is just a little silly to me, especially as he is neither morally or ethically at fault.

As for being an Omega spokesman as Daniel Craig. That is true...as long as he is Bond. People know him from that role as it currently exists. Now that he is no longer Bond we'll see how much longer Omega uses his endorsement. That also is part of the business...


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Takemusu said:


> Yes. I follow (and also know the definition of shill ;-)
> 
> I only am opposed to the notion of the "soulless" part of the statement. Technically anyone who is paid to endorse something is a shill. I just don't have a problem with studios (or potentially actors) benefiting from strategic alliances with products featured in a film, provided I am non inundated with them onscreen and they not, because of their brand, take as prominent a role as the actors in the plot of the film.
> 
> ...


You're like my wife ... I agree with her, and she _still_ keeps arguing. :-d


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I think they can be very useful on holidays!! I also agree that they can make the watch sit a little high. Therefore I generally cut of then extra flappy bit to help it sit a little better.. Though the omega NATO is overpriced it is much better than my other NATOs is terms of comfort. So if you are prepared to buy and overpriced watch then why not follow suit with the strap.









I found the NATO very useful on my last holiday.. It also allowed me to easily strap the watch over my 5mm wetsuit when I went diving.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchi (Aug 17, 2014)

If you like the NATO roughness but want leather and a simpler closing system (which the NATO fold is objectively not), keep the Bund in mind. Actually comfortable, and great at showcasing the watch by contrast.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

iinsic said:


> You're like my wife ... I agree with her, and she _still_ keeps arguing. :-d


My wife calls it "agreeing in a disagreeable manner".


----------



## OTX (May 14, 2008)

I do. I feel like they belong on a swatch. Cheapens the watch imo but hey, whatever makes you happy!


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks like this thread favors them more than it doesn't. I'm trying out a LE Speedmaster OEM NATO on my PO.




























Sent from a Payphone


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

I will never buy one. 
- Looks too military, not versatile at all
- It should be used for sport watch, but if wet, its a PITA. So whats the point?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Kind of a quirky history to this thread...

Started in August of 2013, then no posts from August of 2014 until February of 2016.

Guess everyone was out buying natos.


----------



## Kingsrider (Jan 10, 2016)

They dry quick, they're changed quick, they're comfortable and they're tough looking. That said they do not look good all all watches. But can and do make a watch that you may have become bored with look interesting again.


----------



## TellingTime (Aug 22, 2014)

I have to ask. Is the purpose of the double fold to distract or enhance the size of the wrist?


----------



## beowulfpt (Oct 4, 2015)

I truly dislike NATOs. Would only consider one in a sporty beater but in that case I wouldn't even worry about a spring breaking. I don't like the asymmetry also and how thick they can look. Plus they're also not handy when your watch has a transparent caseback and you want to admire the movement. Many also look too cheap/sporty.

For summer, good quality rubber straps are a great choice and very comfortable. Especially with a foldover clasp and a fine-grain adjustment system like used on modern TAG's Aquaracers.

That said, I perfectly understand people who like them/wear them. Except for a few functional aspects (like the spring bars breaking, transparent caseback, etc). Pointless to go into cheesy/stylish discussions. It's mostly a matter of personal taste, extremely subjective. If you like them, go for it and enjoy.


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Let's see you try putting some thing different on a fixed lug watch


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

river rat said:


> Let's see you try putting some thing different on a fixed lug watch


Button stud strap.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

I like them. I like how I can quickly change up the look of any watch.


----------



## the_Dentist (Dec 19, 2008)

Where did you get the strap from? thanks



river rat said:


> Let's see you try putting some thing different on a fixed lug watch


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

I have 2 questions on NATO strap, 
Can you put it in the washing machine?
Can you Omega NATO strap at the boutique if you don't have an Omega watch?
Thanks


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Time and place for everything, including Nato straps.

I tend to only wear them in the summer or whilst on vacations. I find the Nato downplays the watch so while in foreign countries, it doesn't scream "steal me".

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArthurLaurent (Feb 27, 2012)

I enjoy them sometimes. As others have said, it depends on the watch and the situation. I like a black NATO on a GMT Master IIc and on a Speedmaster. I think a NATO makes both watches look less "blingy." I bang my bracelets on the clasp at work a lot, and it doesn't take too long for them to get scratched and ugly. It's good to hear everyone else's opinions.


----------



## ArthurLaurent (Feb 27, 2012)

Dav25 said:


> Just cant get over the folding over of the strap.. That just ruins it for me...


If you mean the tongue part after it's passed through the buckle and keeper... cut the excess and burn the edge with any sort of flame to seal it.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

So I have to admit, I've gone from hating NATOs a few years ago to being on a complete NATO bender at the moment. I've spent several hundred dollars on NATOs recently (not hard to do when you're buying Omega OEM straps), and I'm totally digging them at the moment.

All I can say is that, as of what is on the market right now, the Omega OEM NATOs are hands-down the best - by a mile. Unfortunately, the range is relatively limited and my OB has informed me (GM went to Basel) that there are no plans to release further colours and variations.

Nevertheless, at $250AUD they are pricy but - IMO - worth the money if you're looking for a great piece of hardware. To put things into perspective, this still much cheaper than what Blancpain charge for their NATOs at a starting price of $750 USD ! Yes, they get more expensive depending on your choice of hardware, as well.

So for those on the fence, grab an Omega OEM NATO and enjoy!


----------



## john_s4 (Jun 16, 2014)

It seems there is still a love/hate relationship with NATO straps. I've never had a problem in the 39 years I've been wearing them, either issued or purchased if they get manky/dirty/smelly just bin it and get another one. I've had an Omega one on my DSOM for over a year which is holding up surprisingly well but at the cost it just gets washed.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, nine years… NINE YEARS have passed since I started this thread and…

I now like NATOS

It started earlier this year when a friend gifted me the Steinhart off his wrist, on a vintage Bond NATO

I was in his hometown for a few days, so to be polite I wore it. And the rest is history. I now have a couple of dozen but have settle in the Grey NATO or black NATO camp!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Early in my WISdom I hated natos. I thought they looked stupid and made nice watches appear cheap. As I've grown and educated myself, I exclusively wear natos. Natos are absolutely the most secure way to wear a watch with traditional lugs. Add also the rich history of them, and legendary dudes who have worn them into combat. I have put Marathon shoulderless spring bars on my Seamaster that literally have to be bent or cut to be removed. I Zuludiver and Phoenix in black or admiralty grey are my go to and I convert them all to single pass. This is the way.


----------



## daswatch (Sep 26, 2021)

I generally prefer a bracelet on a proper ss auto.

Unless a true dress watch, i will swap out leather for nato so i don't have to worry about ruining the strap while bathing the kids or doing the dishes.


----------



## Atebit (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## matlt (Oct 30, 2007)

Everytime I try my omega nato on my speedy, it lasts for a couple hours before I go back to a bracelet. So I wear my $160 nato on a $225 watch that came with a trash leather band


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I despise low quality Nato's.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

nope


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

It depends on the watch. I love them!


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

Vlciudoli said:


> Gents ( and maybe the occasional lady),
> 
> I have tried the NATO thing. I don't get it. Every watch looks unsupported, the straps are too flimsy, they feel unbalanced, etc etc
> 
> Someone tell me how I am wrong please!


Since this thread seems to have come back from the dead, I'll add my two cents:

I'm also not a fan of NATO straps... mostly because they effectively add extra thickness.


...wonder if I ever commented on this thread in the past?


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Absolutely despise them.


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

I like them, they’re the only straps that I use. If the ever quit making them I’d go back to using my IPhone to tell the time.


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

diablogt said:


> I will never buy one.
> 
> Looks too military, not versatile at all
> It should be used for sport watch, but if wet, its a PITA. So whats the point?


They’re easy to change and inexpensive enough to have several spares. I keep a couple in the glovebox of my car in case the one I’m wearing gets dirty, greasy, or wet.


----------



## unicratt (Sep 10, 2014)

Not a fan of standard Nato's but think the single strap Nato works great on certain watches


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

I like 'em


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Definitely not a fan. Makes a heavy watch feel floppy and IMO cheapens the look.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Beechcreekgary said:


> I like them, they’re the only straps that I use. If the ever quit making them I’d go back to using my IPhone to tell the time.


How would you mount a NATO strap to your phone? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

GrouchoM said:


> How would you mount a NATO strap to your phone?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Your reading comprehension is lacking.


----------



## OmegaA (7 mo ago)

I don't 'despise' NATO straps...but I don't like them or prefer them. In general, they seem to make the watch sit higher on my wrist, and that isn't ideal for me. Furthermore, I don't particularly like the feel of the material; I'd rather leather, but ideally steel/titanium as a strap or bracelet. 

The only one that I enjoy is the NASA strap, but that's something I 'compromise' with because of the look, the history, and it goes well with my old Speedy. Beyond this though, I don't wear NATOs.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Despise is a strong word, but they're not for me.


----------



## Ronin226 (Dec 21, 2013)

They look good in photos, but not for me in real life.


----------

